# Reformed College of Theology



## larryjf (Mar 4, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this one?...
http://www.geocities.com/personofpeace/personofpeace.html


----------



## Laura (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks...dubious...at best?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 4, 2006)

A ThD for $75! Rock on!


----------



## Mike (Mar 4, 2006)

Ummm... it's one thing to sell degrees. It's another one entirely to sell them so cheaply.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2006)

I think it should be a buyer's market.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2006)

I notice that they send you study materials after you pay. When did schools start making you study?


----------



## larryjf (Mar 4, 2006)

It definitely looks like a diploma-mill. I've just never seen a diploma-mill that was supposedly Reformed in theology.

Any time your degree is emailed to you, a red flag should come up.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, what if you don't have colored ink?


----------

